# 189 - Police Clearance Certificate directly from SP Office



## jaichauh (Oct 29, 2013)

Dear all,

I have just submitted my 189 application and waiting for CO. This is regarding Police Clearance Certificate. Though, I have already requested my local PS office for a PCC but unfortunately got an appointment after 2 months. Therefore, I would like to ask if getting a PCC directly from SP office would work in this regard or not?

Please suggest if anyone of you have faced similar situation.

Thanks,

-Jai


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

jaichauh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just submitted my 189 application and waiting for CO. This is regarding Police Clearance Certificate. Though, I have already requested my local PS office for a PCC but unfortunately got an appointment after 2 months. Therefore, I would like to ask if getting a PCC directly from SP office would work in this regard or not?
> 
> ...


For Australia it is recommended to get PCC from Regional Passport Office. See the following link

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

It is really fast to get it from the RPO if there are no adverse information about you.
You can apply for it online through the passport of india website.

Regards
Amit


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Amit.. Thanks for the update on PCC.. Can we get PCC and Health Examination done immediately after submitting the EOI..? or should we wait ? whats the exact procedure and how much time does it take to get these done.. Thanks..


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Amit.. Thanks for the update on PCC.. Can we get PCC and Health Examination done immediately after submitting the EOI..? or should we wait ? whats the exact procedure and how much time does it take to get these done.. Thanks..


After submitting the EOI, you need to wait for an invitation.
Once the invitation is received, you have to lodge valid visa application and pay the fees.
You now have a valid IMMI account in which the documents, PCC, Medicals etc can be uploaded even before the CO is assigned.

Regards
Amit


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification.. Best Regards!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

jaichauh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just submitted my 189 application and waiting for CO. This is regarding Police Clearance Certificate. Though, I have already requested my local PS office for a PCC but unfortunately got an appointment after 2 months. Therefore, I would like to ask if getting a PCC directly from SP office would work in this regard or not?
> 
> ...


You dont need appointment for PCC. You can directly walk into PSK between 9 and 11 am and request for PCC.


----------



## endeavor (May 31, 2014)

Can any on please tell me if pcc from Sp office work for Australian visa? I wanted to apply for pcc from PSK but they refused to issue me one as I have a little water mark on my passport. They asked me to get it reissued . I went to get it reissued through tatkal and had all rather extra documents but they are harassing me everyday. I have still not been able to apply for reissue of passport. I have a deadline for submitting pcc for Australian visa, hence, I thought of getting the pcc from SSP office. Please tell me if it works for Australian visa, if anyone has done it or know about it.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

endeavor said:


> Can any on please tell me if pcc from Sp office work for Australian visa? I wanted to apply for pcc from PSK but they refused to issue me one as I have a little water mark on my passport. They asked me to get it reissued . I went to get it reissued through tatkal and had all rather extra documents but they are harassing me everyday. I have still not been able to apply for reissue of passport. I have a deadline for submitting pcc for Australian visa, hence, I thought of getting the pcc from SSP office. Please tell me if it works for Australian visa, if anyone has done it or know about it.


No, PCC from SP office won't work for Aus immigration. Please read the above posts carefully. Have some patience and act accordingly. Talk to your Australian CO that submitting PCC would take some time - he would definitely agree. 

All the best buddy !! Hope you get out of this situation soon.


----------



## endeavor (May 31, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> No, PCC from SP office won't work for Aus immigration. Please read the above posts carefully. Have some patience and act accordingly. Talk to your Australian CO that submitting PCC would take some time - he would definitely agree.
> 
> All the best buddy !! Hope you get out of this situation soon.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## endeavor (May 31, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for replies. 
Can anyone please tell me that if I ask for extension of time from DIAC, how much time will they give me? As I have written that I need to get my passport reissued and then get the pcc, I need quite some time in India. Will DIAC give me so much time? Does anyone have any experience of this? 
Moreover, as they said my passport is damaged as it has very little watermark on the passport (everything else is just like new, nothing is damaged), will I be able to apply for tatkal passport?


----------

